# Sticky  Sigomec Diecast Production History



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Located in Argentina, Sigomec was noted as the embossed label marker on a John Deere promotional tractor/trailer set. No markings are found on the tractor only on the trailer. 

In 1978, they were the maker of licensed John Deere tractors. Like other products it was less expensive to import them unpainted and un-assembled than to pay heavy taxes on finished products.



Sourced references - 

Encyclopedia of Small-Scale Diecast Motor Vehicle Manufacturers - Sahakangas, Foster & Weber (2006)


----------

